# interesting development.



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

This should liven things up with in the Missouri government..

Missouri Lt. Gov. Suspects Governor, WH Were in Cahoots


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To all the fine citizens of Missouri, IMPEACH JAY NIXON HE IS A CORRUPT FOOL WHO SIDES WITH THE SOCIALIST ANTI-AMERICAN WASTE RESULT OF KENYAN SPERM.

Thanks
Slippy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone that has taken time to research Obama knows he has one goal. That is to bring America to it's knees. Everything he does every step he takes is toward his goal.
He will not quit after he leaves the WH.
Social unrest is the weapon of choice for the Socialist it is how they gain power. He will not stop at this Holder is working Obama's plan right now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder if the hard drives are getting fried this holiday because I wondered what the hell the 700 NG there Minday night were doing hiding way behind the Fergoson PD.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

*But Breitbart reported Wednesday that the White House acknowledged that adviser Valerie Jarrett was in contact with Nixon during and after the rioting.
*

It's that F'ng Valerie Jarrett bitch again. I'm telling you, she is pulling the strings on EVERYTHING that has happened in the WH since the Commie became POTUS. She is the actual President -- Obama is just a gd teleprompter.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That Valerie Jarrett woman was born in Iran. Really?


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Most in Missouri consider Nixon a white house lackey. If the Dems call, he jumps. Otherwise he hides in Jeff City until a photo op presents itself (AKA Joplin tornado), then he shows up for the camera, promises the moon, and retreats to Jeff City. He's worse than useless. I'd rather a Governor show up, and screw- up trying to help. At least he tried. "Do Nothing Jay" deserves to lose his position. By resigning, or impeachment.

The NG was here, but Jay assigned them to protect "other" assets. Downtown Clayton (the county seat where the announcement came from), and police and fire stations throughout the county, except the Ferguson area. Ferguson was left to burn at the hands of terrorists.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

James m said:


> That Valerie Jarrett woman was born in Iran. Really?


Yep -- and if some of the damn supposed "journalists" we have would only do some investigative reporting, we'd probably have our suspicions confirmed THAT SHE IS MUSLIM.

When I was young, I read a book by J. Edgar Hoover called "Masters Of Deceit" -- all about communism infiltration in America. Well let me tell you -- that title has never been more aptly applied than to the Obama administration. This has been six long years of the most ruthless deceit this country has ever seen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You had to know Obama was not going to keep his nose out of this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hard drives roasting on an open fire. Jack ass Obama thumbing his nose. Well it is the holidays.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its a highly sickening situation. Pretty sure Eric and the Feds will be coming for Officer Wilson. He will prob wind up in Federal Prison for a few years on criminal civil rights charges..then comes the civil suit which will put millions into the pocket of the gentle giants Mama. Guess she and her kin can quit fighting over the cash on the Tee Shirt sales. The guv'nor of Misery definitely needs a new career..and yes..Valerie Jarret a muslim from Iran is the real Prez.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

You are right , with the press ripping the transcripts apart the international, protesting of it the UN saying it was wrong someone will go down and Darren wilson has scapegoat written all over him. its sad but not that surprising.


----------

